# Not impressed with the funky chiken



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm still suprised how excellent there hearing is!I haven't set a decoy in last few years and they can pinpoint that call and come within shooting range looking for that hen...
"I know she's here I heard her talking".
I have several birds come right in looking and talking and a lot of the time they circle my position giving me multiple shot ops.
Sometimes they come 100% silent and suprise!
I Have had good hunts over decoys just have too many hang ups outside of range.
Maybe I just don't know the trick to break that barrier,but for now I will skip any decoy.
What's the trick to get them to commit when there hung up 60 yds from dekes strutting and gobbling???
He's thinking "she should be coming to me"
Just my 2 cents , but I rarely set them anymore or I put them in an opening behind my calling location or my gunners position


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

cstroh said:


> just getting into turkey hunting, what decoy is the dsd?


----------



## groovin61 (Jan 25, 2013)

I've seen a tom come racing in and attack a FC. Knocked it off its stake and proceeded to pummel it. It was near a cheap breeding hen decoy. Maybe that helped drive the tom over the edge. Other times, they seem to care less about the FC, regardless of which other hen decoys I have around it.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

I got the funky chicken a few weeks ago and will be trying it for the first time this weekend. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## harrisonhunter (Nov 5, 2003)

ezcaller said:


> Im not saying which one would work better I have not used a Funky Chicken . I have hunted over DSD,foam with bad paint jobs, foam with good paint jobs, inflatables and taxidermist mounted gobblers. They all have worked and they all have failed. By failed I mean adult gobblers seeing them and either skirting or walking away.Nothing is 100 percent especially if your only going by what we see on television. It will work- it has to be the right bird at the right time.


So 100% true


----------

